# Parking in Perth



## jiwawa

I'm hoping to meet a friend for lunch in Perth. He'll be arriving by bus or train so not too far from there, and a short walk (for my sister's sake) to lunch. Any ideas?

I'm 6.2m long, 2.7m high. 

Thanks.


----------



## dghr272

Jeez Jean, you've grown since we last met. :-D

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Does this help Jean, red balloon is the station, green arrow point to where there is Motorhome parking

https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/marker.php?id=30770


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Jeez Jean, you've grown since we last met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


That made me laugh!!!

Thanks Kev for the info.

I'd asked also on the Scottish Wildcampers FB page n they'd suggested South Inch - that might be where your arrow is pointing.

And thanks for the reminder about search4sites!


----------



## HermanHymer

In SA there's an expression "packing for Perth", brought on by the constant stream of emigrants.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> That made me laugh!!!
> 
> Thanks Kev for the info.
> 
> I'd asked also on the Scottish Wildcampers FB page n they'd suggested South Inch - that might be where your arrow is pointing.
> 
> And thanks for the reminder about search4sites!


Yes the arrow does point to south inch Jean, looks an easy walk too.


----------



## wug

Another option is Broxden Park and Ride. If you're coming up the motorway from Edinburgh or the road from Stirling then at the Broxden roundabout the Park & Ride is just a few metres down the (Glasgow) road to Perth. Free, and you should be able to find a space where you can park against the verge, either by going straight ahead or turning right to the EV charging points on the sloping ground beyond. The bus runs every 20 mins to Perth.

http://www.pkc.gov.uk/article/14972/Perth-Park-Ride-Broxden-

Graham


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks for the information folks. As it turned out, he wasn't free on he day we were passing through 😕

So we're now in the parking area on Ferry Road in Pitlochry. £1.60 from just after 5pm to just after 9am.

Pitlochry has changed a lot since I last stopped here. 

The musical Chicago is running at the theatre - unfortunately sold out tonight. 

What a glorious day we had driving up.


----------



## jiwawa

We moved from Pitlochry just a few minutes up the road to parking by the lake at Faskally - which was in the process of being turned into a magical forest - lots of lighting about. We'd breakfast and a walk round the lake before heading towards Inverness.

Stopped for coffee at the Ralia Tourist Centre (easy parking, not sure if you could stay over) before heading for the Culloden centre for a lunch. I'm a member of NT so can park for free and enter as many times as I like. But you can't park overnight.

We went instead to the parking at Clava Cairns. Very quiet, down a single track road. And an interesting start to the day.

I was going to add a couple of photos but the attachment paper clip isn't working - again! On the EMV. Can someone report this - they were able to sort it last time. 

Thanks!


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> We moved from Pitlochry just a few minutes up the road to parking by the lake at Faskally - which was in the process of being turned into a magical forest - lots of lighting about. We'd breakfast and a walk round the lake before heading towards Inverness.
> 
> Stopped for coffee at the Ralia Tourist Centre (easy parking, not sure if you could stay over) before heading for the Culloden centre for a lunch. I'm a member of NT so can park for free and enter as many times as I like. But you can't park overnight.
> 
> We went instead to the parking at Clava Cairns. Very quiet, down a single track road. And an interesting start to the day.
> 
> I was going to add a couple of photos but the attachment paper clip isn't working - again! On the EMV. Can someone report this - they were able to sort it last time.
> 
> Thanks!


Reported Jean and tagged here @VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Terry.


----------



## jiwawa

@VS_Admin - anyone paying any attention??

" the attachment paper clip isn't working - again! On the EMV."


----------



## jiwawa

I caught up with old Uni friends near Croy before stopping at the CMC site at Culloden Moor - lousy weather but we'd a nice open view between the caravans. Did all the emptying n filling but forgot to use the electricity for cooking!

Next day we motored to the Black Isle, to Cromarty. What a lovely wee place. We parked at the front facing Nigg Bay. It says No overnight parking. However, in conversation with the next-door resident she said you're very welcome, we don't mind the odd one (or 2 as it turned out) - so long as you park back from the front which the locals use for walking their dogs. However, I wouldn't stop overnight without a specific invitation. The infrastructure for servicing the oil rigs is pretty ugly during the day but at night, with the lights, it turns into a fairy castle. 

We'd wanted to visit the Hugh Millar museum and the church which apparently is worth seeing but the weather next day was pretty wet - another time.


----------



## jiwawa

Next stop was Fort William, on the Lidl car park to do some shopping and visit the town. There's the West Highland museum which is well worth a visit - will have to return as there was too much to see in the time we had. They've a bronze cast of the Model-T Ford that was driven to the summit of Ben Nevis in 1911 by Henry Alexander, son of the 1st Ford dealer who told his son if he didn't do this his allowance would be stopped! If you've ever been up Ben Nevis you'll realise that's quite some feat! It's a nice photo opportunity to climb in the old car with Henry!

We moved down to the West carpark on the Loch shore seeing that there was a 24-hr charge. However, it says at the pay machine that MHs are definitely not allowed to stay overnight. So, back to Lidl to ask if that was OK - no bother.


----------



## jiwawa

On to the Bridge of Orchy hotel where they allowed us to stay over after having lunch in the hotel. We did a detour down the coast at Ballachulish to Hollytree Hotel where my nephew was brought ashore after a training exercise went badly wrong in foul weather and the young recruits were lucky to survive. Then we took another (unintentional!) detour round Loch Leven. But the scenery was lovely! Over Rannoch Moor which I remember cycling many years ago - it went on forever!! But there was no atmospheric piper playing this time (or in the van we didn't hear him). The views are not so majestic coming south I don't think.

With a stop off with a cousin in Bridge of Allan, then home to Musselburgh, it was a good trip.

A couple of days later I'm off on my own down thro England, then Wales. I visited Cragside yesterday, a NT property which was the 1st home to have hydro-electric power. Mr Anderson seemed to have been a real whizzkid. I've been before but was attracted by a guided walk of the various hydro-electric installations, starting at 1pm. No problem, I arrived with half an hour to spare - to find they now park the MHs some distance away and a half-hourly minibus brings you back. 

I thought that was it, I would just have to miss it. But no, when the driver arrived, with 10mins to go, he drove like Nigel Mansel and got me there, including 2 pick-up stops, in time to join the group! Very interesting.

I paid the price of being too reliant on tech. I'd intended going to a CnCC site - but had no connection to refresh the info. Drove blind till I could stop in a layby (quite some distance, what with narrow roads n diversions) then discovered there was a CS (CL?) almost on top of me! Third house stop lucky I reached the field which, despite me having driven a mile or so on single track roads, was right back bordering the busy road I'd come off! However, earplugs.... No problem.

I've walked north into Longframlington and enjoyed a wonderful cheese scone at the Running Fox.


----------



## jiwawa

Pic 1 - some artistry among the fallen trees at Cragside. 2 - solitude at the small site south of Longframlington. 3 - a busy rally with Durham DA. 4 - an unusual exhibit at the Farm at Shugborough!


----------



## jiwawa

Actually Pic 1 got lost so drop the numbers above by 1! Here's the original Pic 1


----------



## jiwawa

Having caught up with friends in Newcastle, Bradford and Birmingham, with the odd NT property in there, I'm now parked at a CnCC CL near Kenilworth where I shall visit tomorrow. £14 with electricity, £12 without, so not cheap but I've picked up water and can empty the loo tomorrow. It's a lovely place.

Traffic in Birmingham is horrendous, don't know how people cope with that day after day. And I had a plonker of a lorry driver knock out my mirror - no real damage apart from scratches but I was driving blind on the offside till I could turn into a garage. He'd been pushing far too close on several occasions. And of course he didn't stop. 

Is there any way to trace the owner of a vehicle from the number? I don't want to prosecute as there's no real damage but I would like to alert his employer to the risk.


----------



## jiwawa

Kenilworth Castle was a fabulous day out. Weather was terrific, back in sleeveless top. What an interesting place. I stopped in what was apparently the wrong parking and there didn't appear to be any signs saying which way to go. Eventually found a very small one on a fence. I brought the staff's attention to the fact and was told, several times, that there WERE signs. I had to say, YOU know where they are but if I can't see them they're not much use.

Nevertheless, the staff were lovely and very helpful. The audio was excellent but we could have done with a map showing where the stations were - apparently they've run out and are awaiting a new batch. 

I'm constantly surprised by the amount of traffic, and the length of traffic jams here. It would do my head in on a regular basis. But it's my fault for travelling at rush hour. 

I'm finding my apps very useful for finding NT properties (I've a map for English Heritage); campsites (CnCC, CC, park4night). I'm on a lovely farm site tonight - a CC CL, Burton Hill Farm near Banbury. £12 incl electricity.

I shall visit the nearby Upton Hall property tomorrow - after that, who knows. I'm heading in the direction of Littlehampton.


----------



## jiwawa

I found myself driving alongside a Lotus, then a Porche, and a Carrera. Still prefer my motorhome!


----------



## jiwawa

Upton House was a lovely visit - house, gardens, walks - and café! The house was bought and revamped by the Samuel family - the grandfather had arrived in England from Holland and made his living by creating trinket boxes and covering them in shells which sailors brought from the Far East. Things developed till they were bringing oil from the Far East, then building tankers for said oil. Eventually the business developed into the Shell Petroleum company. Walter Samuel, 2nd Viscount Bearsted was chairman when he bought Upton House, to house his art collection which is still there. He left the house and the collection to the nation so the collection would not be broken up.

I'm a bit of a philistine as I always find the houses and stories of the lives more interesting than the art.

Someone pointed out that after WW1 numerous estates came on the market as they'd lost their men and death duties were 90%(?) That sounds desperately sad. 

I checked out a CnCC CS, the Duke (beside a pub I think) - glad I asked the price on the phone: £22/25 without/with electricity. What?!?! I went instead to Brackley Park (again, CnCC CS) for £12 with electricity and other facilities.


----------



## jiwawa

Pics 1&2 Upton House, pic 3 fabulous sky at overnight stop, CnCC CS at Brackley, Park View £12/night


----------



## jiwawa

I'd a pretty boring drive to my next culture stop at Petworth on the edge of the South Downs National Park. I tried setting No Motorway but she answered No route possible?? Petworth is a tiny village whose streets are made tinier by bad parking!

I found the servants' quarters interesting but the main house was so jam-packed with dark oils that I was turned off. Famous artists but.... The staircase was an exception with a depiction of Pandora being presented with The Box on the ceiling and massive paintings directly on the walls of the very high-ceilinged hall. Impressive! More so when they provide you with a mirror to view the ceiling without cricking your neck.

I spent the night at Graffham CnCC site - a really quirky wee gem in the trees - for the grand sum of £6! OK, that was without electricity (£4.50) but still had access to hot showers, washing machines etc.

I'm not sure if anyone is reading this thread so I may just save my data in future!


----------

